# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کسی از اساتید الاء تا الان نتیجه گرفت ؟

## MehranWilson

*سلام ...


کسی تا الان از فیلم های* *اساتید آلاء** استفاده کرده ؟ حالا یا خودش یا دوستش هر کسی که میشناسه ( مثلا فلانی این فیلم رو دیده بعدش تست کار کرده 50 زده باشه )


بدرود*

----------


## Saturn8

من عربیم ازاول خوب بود وصفر نبودم اما عربی ناصح زاده روپیشنهادمیکنم حتما ببینید وخودم توی کنکور 72درصد زدم که البته  سادگی درک مطلب هم تاثیر داشت!

----------


## roz1377

> من عربیم ازاول خوب بود وصفر نبودم اما عربی ناصح زاده روپیشنهادمیکنم حتما ببینید وخودم توی کنکور 72درصد زدم که البته  سادگی درک مطلب هم تاثیر داشت!


واقعا عربی امسال نسبت به سالهای قبل اسون تر بود

----------


## Dayi javad

*شیمی و عربی و ریاضی ( امینی راد ) کسی میدونه هر کدومش حدود چن ساعت ؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

من عربی ناصح زاده..کنکور 85

----------


## reza2018

> *شیمی و عربی و ریاضی ( امینی راد ) کسی میدونه هر کدومش حدود چن ساعت ؟*


عربی ناصح زاده دورو بر 50 ساعت هست.اقاجانی هم حدود 120-130 ساعت.
تو فیلم هایی که در کلاس ضبط کردن هر جلسه بطور متوسط 1 ساعت هست

----------


## MehranWilson

همه از ناصح زاده استفاده کردن
من بیشتر منظورم دروس اختصاصی تجربی بود

----------


## INFERNAL

من با عربی ناصح زاده از حدود 20 به 60 70 درصد رسیدم
واسه زبان فارسی کاظمی رو دیدم و خوب بود...تستای تک واژ و وصف و اضافه رو میزدم
واسه شیمی آقاجانی رو شنیدم که خوبه
واسه زیست امینی راد و پازوکی رو شنیدم
واسه فیزیکم کازرانیان

----------


## Mr.Green

عربی ناصح زاده حرف نداره عالیه
شیمی هم آقاجانی 
منتهی آقاجانی یه سری صفر تا صد داره یه سری کلاس کنکور 
تایم صفر تا صد ها کمتره چون بدون شاگرد و مستقیم تدریس کرده برا دانش آموز تو خونه و حاشیه اضافی نداره و نکاتش کمی کاملتره چون تازه تر تدریس شده
اما کامل نیست
بخشی اش رایگان توسط آلا ضبط شده اما بقیه اش توسط مهندس آقاجانی فروخته میشهو ظبط امسال هستش
به نظر من اونجاهایی که صفر تا صد داره از اونا استفاده کن
جاهایی رو که نداره از کلاس کنکورش بهره ببر
اگر هم خواستی میتونی برای تکمیل صفر تا صدش مباحثی رو که درس میده بخری

----------


## MehranWilson

up

----------


## MehranWilson

up

----------


## liaa

بچه ها درمورد دبیر های نظام جدید آلا کسی نظری نداره ؟؟
کسی هست که استفاده کرده باشه  (نظام جدید )و تو آزمونا نتیجه گرفته باشه ؟

----------


## mwmad

طرف میگه کسی نتیجه گرفته و افزایش درصد داشته بعد شما میگین فلانی خوبه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MehranWilson

> طرف میگه کسی نتیجه گرفته و افزایش درصد داشته بعد شما میگین فلانی خوبه


 :Yahoo (4):  اینم از شانس منه

----------


## mwmad

> اینم از شانس منه


ولی من با کارانرژی فیزیک خیلی مشکل داشتم 
یدور رفتم رندوم یه معلمشو نگاه کردم خیلی خوب بود 
کلا بنظرم فیلم دیدن وقت میگیره خیلی 
اگه یچیزو هر کار میکنی نمیفهمی از کتابا اون موقع برو دنبالش 
در کل کتاب بنظرم بهتره

----------


## Qazale78

من شیمی صفر بودم اول سال ولی با اقاجانی 70 80 میزنم الان تو قلم چی

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
عربی ناصح زاده تعریف تدریسشون رو از اکثر دوستان شنیدم
شیمی آقاجانی تدریسشون عالیه خودم دیدم 
فیزیک طلوعی هم تدریسشون خوبه 
بقیه دروس رو ندیدم که نظر بدم

_

----------


## MehranWilson

up

----------


## roz1377

> *سلام ...
> 
> 
> کسی تا الان از فیلم های* *اساتید آلاء** استفاده کرده ؟ حالا یا خودش یا دوستش هر کسی که میشناسه ( مثلا فلانی این فیلم رو دیده بعدش تست کار کرده 50 زده باشه )
> 
> 
> بدرود*


پیشنهاد من برای درس زیست شناسی  پوریا رحیمی و ابوالفضل جعفری هست . خیلی عالی تدریس میکنن مثلا از فصل شارش من نمیتونستم 10 درصد هم بزنم الان زیست ازمون های  قلم چی  رو زیر 60 نمی زنم .

----------


## Lara27

> عربی ناصح زاده حرف نداره عالیه
> شیمی هم آقاجانی 
> منتهی آقاجانی یه سری صفر تا صد داره یه سری کلاس کنکور 
> تایم صفر تا صد ها کمتره چون بدون شاگرد و مستقیم تدریس کرده برا دانش آموز تو خونه و حاشیه اضافی نداره و نکاتش کمی کاملتره چون تازه تر تدریس شده
> اما کامل نیست
> بخشی اش رایگان توسط آلا ضبط شده اما بقیه اش توسط مهندس آقاجانی فروخته میشهو ظبط امسال هستش
> به نظر من اونجاهایی که صفر تا صد داره از اونا استفاده کن
> جاهایی رو که نداره از کلاس کنکورش بهره ببر
> اگر هم خواستی میتونی برای تکمیل صفر تا صدش مباحثی رو که درس میده بخری


از کجا میشه خرید؟؟

----------


## Mr.Green

> از کجا میشه خرید؟؟


سایت خود آقای آقاجانی
خانه شیمی ایران
اول داخل تلگرام بهشون پیام بدید شاید درخواست کد تخفیف بکنید بهتون بدن

----------


## MehranWilson

@Curer
اینا که میگن 70 زدیم کدومش رو دیدن

----------


## Mr.Green

> @Curer
> اینا که میگن 70 زدیم کدومش رو دیدن


کلاس کنکور 2          94-95

----------


## Dayi javad

*ریاضی نباخته عایا کامل ؟

یکی دو بحثشو دیدم ب نظم از ریاضی آفبا بهتر توضیح میده  !

ولی فک کنم کامل نیس ! درسته ؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> @Curer
> اینا که میگن 70 زدیم کدومش رو دیدن


ردیف بالا از سمت راست من دومی
94-95

----------

